# What is best way to build a detached 24x24' Garage with a Basement underneath?



## eastpamt1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,* Plan A* was building the Garage with no Basement, instead we would have to pour a 10' High(at highest point) to approx 2' high, 47' long Retaining/Foundation Wall. This wall runs beside our Driveway that goes into our Basement Garage under our House. In addition there was "Stepping" under the building on 2 Sides. Meaning...lots of forms, concrete & rebar. You can only imagine the quotes we are getting back! I've had 5 serious spine surgeries, am in a wheelchair & need to build something so we can get out of the rain & snow. We need help with *Plan B*: How would we build the same Garage(24x24), but instead of the large Poured Retaining Wall, which 1 of the Garage Walls "would have" sat on, *Could we just build a "Block Wall Basement"(4 walls, not 1) & make use of* *the space underneath?* If we can do this using Block, *what material do we build the FLOOR* *out of*, "Prestressed Concrete Floor Planks" or is there a cheaper, but safe & sturdy way to do this? We are over budget with Plan A. We need to build something safe and something our Township will approve. Our thoughts are if we have to pay a crazy $ as we've been told, why not spend the same amount on something that gave our Home more value & a place for my Husband to have a Workshop. I live near Hershey, Pa & need to find potential contractors & suppliers for the materials. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I see no way any one on here can do anything but guess on this one. You need someone on site to be able to look at it.
Do not try and second guess the people your asking for quotes from that have been on site, they deal with this all the time and should know more then someone who has never built one before.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I've never heard of a garage w/ a basement underneath, parking 7,000 lbs of vehicles (or more) up there just seems like a bad idea for a residential structure. If you are looking for storage, why not build it above?

Wouldn't an attached garage make more sense if you are in a wheelchair and building this thing to get out of the elements?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Your request is not unreasonable.
It's done all the time.
It is NOT a DIY project however.
Contact a local commercial builder.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd rule out building a permanent structure right off the batt if money is too tight and you can't at least some of the work yourself to offset cost (like hanging the drywall and finishing the inside - etc)

If I were in your position and I wanted a sturdy, affordable covered area to park said vehicles I would consider building over top of the existing driveway and building a simple covered walkway that is wheelchair accessible going from the driveway to the house.

In my areas - per local codes - the most affordable option that's reliable would be a pergola type structure that's firmly footed into the ground on either side of the driveway which is then covered over with roofing materials.

As far as wind-breaking on the sides: privacy fences (6' high dense 'panels' of fencing) or thick hedges/shrubbery could be used for this in a visually appealing way. An old house I use to live in had decorated panels which hung from hooks inside the carport - they were anchored to the support poles with nylon straps. I really liked that feature - and I might do that here some day.

Just food for thought.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

We've done foundations for quite a few new homes with pre-stressed concrete planking. It's certainly not the cheapest way to gain usable square footage, but as you're already finding out, it's certainly a good option with drastically sloping terrains, and the basement can make an outstanding workshop.

Here's the best approach IMO. Pre-stressed planking set on concrete/block foundation walls. 60 mil. rubber glued over the planks, and a non-structural floor over that to both protect the rubber, and create the desired pitch. 

The details of the floor, such as the thickness, will need to be addressed by the pre-stressed manufacturer. It will vary depending on span, plank thickness, etc... The plank will likely have camber built into it as well (the plank will be crowned & the highest point will be centered in the garage, so water will be trapped in the back w/o proper pitch). To overcome the camber, it's common to use various thicknesses of foam insulation, or even tapered foam, to achieve the correct finished concrete floor pitch.

Not the most complete picture, but here's the lower, backside of one we worked on last year:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

CoconutPete said:


> I've never heard of a garage w/ a basement underneath, parking 7,000 lbs of vehicles (or more) up there just seems like a bad idea for a residential structure. If you are looking for storage, why not build it above?
> 
> Wouldn't an attached garage make more sense if you are in a wheelchair and building this thing to get out of the elements?


My Brother In Law has a basement under his. It of courses, uses pre-stressed slabs as the floor of the garage bays. Over those, they placed heated floor tubing, then poured another slab over that. It is built the same way that a commercial foundation would be built. It is probably about 12 feet from basement floor to bottom of the ceiling of the garage.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> My Brother In Law has a basement under his. It of courses, uses pre-stressed slabs as the floor of the garage bays. Over those, they placed heated floor tubing, then poured another slab over that. It is built the same way that a commercial foundation would be built. It is probably about 12 feet from basement floor to bottom of the ceiling of the garage.


That sounds pretty bad a$$.

Does your brother in law by chance wear a black suit to work, drives a black car and only has to go to work when someone turns a big light on? :thumbup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

He works for motorola as a engineer.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> He works for motorola as a engineer.


Sorry .. .it was a Batman / Batcave joke - but kind of lame.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete, it is close enough.


----------

